# Snowboarding in a hoodie...what layers?



## donm3ga (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm going to be at Breck this week. Temps are going to be highs of 30-35 and lows of 20-25 partly cloudy to snow showers.

I usually wear a snowboard jacket, but this trip I would like to sport some of my hoodies. I know cotton and snow are a bad mix, but lets just ignore that for now.

I know everyone has a different tolerance for cold. How many layers will I need to stay warm? Or let me ask this, what would YOU wear under these conditions?

Thanks!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

thats just retarded..

function over fashion people.. its fashionable these days to function.. srsly.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

i wear one of the first layer shirts/pants because they're lightweight and keep you just as warm as underarmor/longjohns... and stay DRY... i have 686 and they work great but i think i saw burton, 32, 4square, volcom, sb, dakine, even analog to name a few...gona stop thinking.. but i wear those.. and a thin boarding jacket and stay warm... also wear the pants under thin ronin pants. super lightweight but kept me warm this weekend in -5 degree night riding weather.
id imagine a shirt like that, another long sleeve shirt and the hoody would do the trick. i avoid cotton though.. freezes on me before im even off a lift... to each his own though. goodluCK


P.S. id rather look like a mobile snowman and stay dry than look fashionable and get soaked by snowfall. thats why they make so many diff styles of snow gear.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

donm3ga said:


> I'm going to be at Breck this week. Temps are going to be highs of 30-35 and lows of 20-25 partly cloudy to snow showers.
> 
> I usually wear a snowboard jacket, but this trip I would like to sport some of my hoodies. I know cotton and snow are a bad mix, but lets just ignore that for now.
> 
> I know everyone has a different tolerance for cold. How many layers will I need to stay warm? Or let me ask this, what would YOU wear under these conditions?


The trouble with your question is that getting damp or not is a crucial factor in determining how warm one is likely to be, but getting damp is a strong possibility with the outfit you propose.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Pure cotton = bad

Cotton blend = tolerable

Cotton with fleece = works good ie. Burton process hoodies

In those temps, I'd wear my UA compression cold gear and my Burton process hoody or my Oakley shell jacket.

I'd also bring an extra layer in case the above doesn't suffice.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Why even wear a hoodie, go shirtless and score with the ladies!


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

that1guy said:


> Why even wear a hoodie, go shirtless and score with the ladies!


+1 Make sure and get tatted up before you go too! A nautical star, tribal and Old English writing would probably work the best!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

kraig4422 said:


> +1 Make sure and get tatted up before you go too! A nautical star, tribal and Old English writing would probably work the best!


What about Chines characters that you probably can't read?


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

Leo said:


> What about Chines characters that you probably can't read?


Of course. I assumed this was a given!


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Leo said:


> What about Chines characters that you probably can't read?


If you get this tattoo you'll have all the Chinese ladies' attention!
我有一个小阴茎

我想跟小男孩子睡觉 would probably work too.

Edit: Oh, and +1 for snowboarding in a hoody during those conditions being stupid, *sigh* but they do make a couple of designs that are supposed to be somewhat waterproof... I think technine might have some (haha)


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

or just wear a softshell hoody.... js.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

Snowfox said:


> If you get this tattoo you'll have all the Chinese ladies' attention!
> 我有一个小阴茎
> 
> 我想跟小男孩子睡觉 would probably work too.
> ...


I was too interested too not look hahah

I have a small penis and I sleep with little boys
...could turn heads in any language...google translate ftw


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

If I'm wearing hoodie I'll usually layer with underarmor, long sleeve thermal, and a t shirt. I'll add a turtle neck in there somewhere if I need another layer. Not sure why people are saying snow boarding in a hoodie is stupid. Unless you're riding in the rain or you suck ass and spend the entire day falling.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

that1guy said:


> Why even wear a hoodie, go shirtless and score with the ladies!


Everyone's still working off those 5 pounds from the holidays. :laugh:


----------

